# Hotrock 24" vs. Isla Bike...doer doch was anderes



## El Greco (8. April 2009)

Hallo,
        mein Sohn ist 132cm groß 
       Schrittlänge ca.53cm
         Der ist bald 8 und denke, dass 24" ein passende Größe für ihn  wäre.

Nach lange hin und her, habe mich auf zwei Modellen eingeschränkt:
       Hotrock 24" und mir fast unbekannte Isla Bike(7 oder 8+?). Bei den Speci hat man mit bekannte Marke zu tun die geometrisch gut ausgelegt ist, dagegen Islabike hat nur ein Kettenblatt vorne und ist günstiger denke ich.

Könnte mir Jemand bitte sagen, was spricht für ein oder andere Fahrrad, eventuell alternativ, das hier:
https://www.boc24.de/p/Bocas-GL-240-7____15957
ist zwar perfekt mit seinem 7 Gang Nabenschaltung, aber für ein Junge...naja. Weiß ich auch nicht wie das so ist mit leichtgängigkeit bei so einer Nabe und trotz wartungsfreien Betrieb, ob das so in der Praxis ist.
  Habe auch nicht die geringste Ahnung, was Versandabwicklung, Kosten, Service  etc. bei Isla Bike betrifft. 
  Wäre für jede Rat dankbar. Hänge auch ein Link zu ähnliche anfrage in "falsche" Forum gestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5772272#post5772272


----------



## Goiskopf (9. April 2009)

Hallo El Greco,
ich hatte ähnlich Überlegungen angestellt und mich dann für das Islabike entschieden. 
Gründe:
Gewicht und Preis

Die Kaufabwicklung war mit Islabike war, natürlich im Nachhinein betrachtet, absolut perfekt! Aber das wusste ich ja vor dem Kauf nicht...

Hoffe geholfen zu haben..
Goiskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Greco (9. April 2009)

@Goiskopf,
               kÃ¶nntest mir bitte helfen und sagen(kenne kein englisch) was fÃ¼r GrÃ¶Ãe fÃ¼r mein Bub passend wÃ¤re. Ich habe noch mal nachgemesen und der ist 134cm bei doch 60-61cm schrittlÃ¤nge. Wie ist die verarbeitung so bei dem Islabike in Vergleich zu Specialized? Und auf welche Kosten kommen wurde incl. Versand? Sind da keine spezielle Teile? schaltung muÃ SRAm sein so lange ich bemerkt habe und die eingesetzte RÃ¤der sind meist schmaller, da 1,5" stat 2,1" bei Hotrock. Wiegt Hotrock wirklich 15kg??! 
Den Hotrock wurde ich kriegen fÃ¼r ca 250â¬, ein plus bei dem wÃ¤re auch wiederverkaufswert und das der mehr Unisex ausfÃ¤hlt(Tochter). Was Gewicht betrifft, hÃ¤tte noch alternativfÃ¼r etwa auch ca 250â¬ das hier:
http://www.rowery-rybczynski.pl/product_info.php/cPath/4_342/products_id/4586
oder eine der anderer kelly,s siehe unten:
http://www.rowery-rybczynski.pl/product_info.php/cPath/4_342/products_id/4587


----------



## Goiskopf (9. April 2009)

Hallo El Greco
Also langsam der Reihe nach:
Größentabelle findest Du hier:
http://www.islabikes.com/bike_pages/pdfs/sizes/Size_Chart08_web.pdf
Ich würde entweder das Beinn 24" oder das Beinn 26" (small/klein) nehmen.

Zur Verarbeitung kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, daß die 2 Räder die ich gekauft habe sehr gut verarbeitet waren und das es auch sehr sauber vormontiert war. Schaltwerk und Bremsen haben eigentlich gleich gepasst. Wie das beim Speci ist weiß ich ned, aber ich hoffe doch ziemlich ähnlich.

Spezielle Teile sind es eigentlich nicht. SRAM Schaltwerk, wie Du ja schon bemerkt hast und Bremsen mit Cantisockel, also jederzeit austauschbar.

Auf die Felgen kann man mit Sicherheit auch breitere Mäntel aufziehen, was ich auch tun werde, wenn die Mitgelieferten abgefahren sind.
Subjektiv betrachtet sind alle mir bekannten und getesteten Kinderbikes wesentlich schwerer. Ich war wirklich positiv überrascht!
Ich habe mich auch bewusst gegen eine Federgabel entschieden, da ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen kann, dass so eine Gabel bei den Fliegengewichten funktionieren kann, was hier im Forum dann auch mehrfach bestätigt wurde, es sei denn man tuned die Gabel mit Feder abschleiffen...Für mich wiegt jedenfalls der Gewichtsvorteil der leichteren Gabelvariante mehr. Mit dann breiteren "Schlappen" erzielt man dann sicher auch mehr "Federweg" bzw. kompfort.
Die Preise stehen exakt auf der Homepage von Islabikes (www.islabikes.com), der Versand kommt dann noch mit ca. 30 Pfund hinzu. Da aber der Wechselkurs zum Pfund für uns gerade sehr günstig ist, waren die Räder trotzallem noch sehr Preiswert.

Falls noch Fragen sind...nur zu

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## andy2 (13. April 2009)

also mein nachbarsbub hat das hotrock und ich muss sagen bleischwer der teilemix ist mehr als mistig zum posen mit sicherheit recht brauchbar aber zu mehr auch nicht. naja evtl ist der name ja bewusst gewaehlt denn was macht man mit heissen steinen, fallenlassen;-)

ich habe es aber mal als massrahmen genommen und verglichen wie es sich verhaelt wenn ich ein sehr kleines 26 zoll rad einfach mit disc und 24 zoll reifen ausstatte und was soll ich sagen das 12 rocky blizzard was ich mal erworben habe wird auf 24 zoll raedern ziemlich exact die masse des hotrock, vorteil es wird selbst mit disc reba gabel und dem stahlrahmen nie so schwer wie das spezi werden, die gabel laesst sich superpraezise anpassen da luft und wenn meine kleine ein wenig groesser ist einfach 26 zoll lrs rein und schon ist wieder gut.


----------



## El Greco (13. April 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> also mein nachbarsbub hat das hotrock und ich muss sagen bleischwer der teilemix ist mehr als mistig zum posen mit sicherheit recht brauchbar aber zu mehr auch nicht. naja evtl ist der name ja bewusst gewaehlt denn was macht man mit heissen steinen, fallenlassen;-)
> 
> ich habe es aber mal als massrahmen genommen und verglichen wie es sich verhaelt wenn ich ein sehr kleines 26 zoll rad einfach mit disc und 24 zoll reifen ausstatte und was soll ich sagen das 12 rocky blizzard was ich mal erworben habe wird auf 24 zoll raedern ziemlich exact die masse des hotrock, vorteil es wird selbst mit disc reba gabel und dem stahlrahmen nie so schwer wie das spezi werden, die gabel laesst sich superpraezise anpassen da luft und wenn meine kleine ein wenig groesser ist einfach 26 zoll lrs rein und schon ist wieder gut.



Andreas, alles super, aber ein Blizzard, wo nur der Rahmen das dreifache eines ganzes Hottrocks kostet spielt in ganz andere Liga
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...izzard-Rahmen-2008-T-Shirt-Aktion::12035.html
 Natürlich, könnte man mehr ausgeben  für die Zukunft und gleich ein Fahrrad für ewig basteln, aber...die Räder kann man tausche, der rahmen muß aber auch mitwachsen, ansonsten habe ich mal einen 185cm Sohn mit einem Blizzard und zwar 26" Reifen, der rahmen aber in 16" Ausführung, außerdem bis dahin wird er selbst entscheiden können was ihm zusagt.
 Mich wurde eher interessieren wie ist das bei dem speci so mit dem Ausgewohnheit(kann man so sagen?), dh. wie fährt sich das Teil, lenken, beschleunigen usw.


----------



## andy2 (14. April 2009)

naja ist doch ganz einfach ein rad das viel zu schwer ist faehrt sich so oder so bescheiden weil nicht kindgerecht.


----------



## El Greco (26. April 2009)

O.k., das teil ist schon bei dem Bub und läuft nur suoper, was rollen, wendigkeit usw. betrifft, dazu coole, alles andere als banale Optik, aber...
  Bitte liest das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5835426&postcount=30


----------



## wrangler89 (5. Mai 2009)

hi,
wie wär´s hiermit:
http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.69

mein kurzer hat das team (zum Wettkampf), mit 58cm Schrittlänge passt es sehr gut. Nur Vorbau müßte angepasst werden (eventl. zu lang). Aber die Rahmen sind gleich, demzufolge dürften die normalen Modelle auch passen. Und- Quali und Verarbeitung top.


----------



## El Greco (5. Mai 2009)

@wrangler danke,
                        wie ich schon oben gepostet habe, mein Bub hat schon seit ca.2 Wochen den Hotrock von Speci und finde ich genial. Der kleine fährt ständig Fahrrad, etwas was früher von ihm gehasst war und gleich Appetit fürs essen bekommen(sein Eisen lag schon bei...25, der as kaum). Leute es ist für Euch kaum begreifbar, was für Erfolg ist das, wenn die Eltern ihren autistischen Kind zu Radfahren dermassen überzeugen könnten. Unsere Sohn, hat Asperger Syndrom", der wird mit große Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals ein Leistungsportler, hat aber gute Aussichten für guten Schulabschluss, etwas worauf ich größeren wert lege. 
                 Ein stolze Papa.


----------



## zeros (5. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, du machst alles richtig
Und ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Viel Erfolg. 

Rino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (6. Mai 2009)

Mein Sohn hat das HotRock in 20". Ich war mal ein großer Anhänger von Specialized, was sich aber auch zum Großteil daraus ergab, dass ich gute Preise bekam. 
Er fährt sehr gerne mit dem Rad, ohne Zweifel. Aber ich könnte mir in den Allerwertesten beißen, so viel Kohle für ein über elf Kilo schweres Kinderrad ausgegeben zu haben. Felix wiegt momentan 22kg.
Aufgrund der miesen Bremsen und der dauernd hakelnden Schaltung sind die schon getauscht. Das nächste wird der LRS.
Unbd schon spielt das Bike preislich in einer anderen Liga...
Da kann man wirklich über ein Blizzard o.ä. nachdenken. Leider. 
Aber ein Serien-Specialized? Never again.


----------



## wrangler89 (6. Mai 2009)

@El Greco
-ihr macht das gut. Wenn Euer Junior Spaß am radeln hat- immer fördern. Bringt echt was für die Enwicklung. Hatte nach Impfschaden mit Entwicklungsproblemen an meinem Junior fast ein ähnliches Problem- null Bock auf alles, am liebsten einigeln. Bis das Rad kam. Teilnahme an Wettbewerben, erste bescheidene Erfolge-  das bringt echt ungeahnte Fortschritte, vorallem im Selbstbewußtsein. Der Rest kommt dann auch.
Also- immer weiter machen


----------



## El Greco (6. Mai 2009)

Jungs, danke Euch für Unterstützung!
@  käpt n kaba,
                      ich stand etwas unter Zeitdruck, ansonsten 300 für ein Kinderrad ist nur etwas mehr als eine gängliche Marke, also nicht wegen Logo gekauft, wenn dann schon eher wegen niedrigen Rahmen und coole Optik. Es mag merkwürdig klingen, aber die Marken fahrräder verkaufen sich als gebrauchte gut, daher mache mir keine Sorgen. Wie ich mal geschrieben habe, hat Jemand bei Ebay ein 2006 Cube mit vielen Lackplatzer für 225 verkauft(incl. Versand), dabei kostet ein neues mit aktuellen Design, Garantie usw. 330 reguläre Preis. Irgendwann wenn der Lust auf mehr hat, bekommt auch mehr, und wichtig ist, dass genannte Fahrrad niedrigen Rollwiderstand hat, die halbe Kilo mehr oder weniger, kann ich jetzt verkraften. Die Gänge gebe ich aber zu, dass ständig machen Geräusche(ist aber Shimano und kein speciprodukt), werde ich aber nachjustieren lassen( wurde der Schaltzug ausgetauscht und schlecht justiert). Glaub mir, wenn der wirklich Fortschritte macht und sehe ich Bedarf, kaufe ihm ein besseres, aber auch in preislichen Rahmen. Mit einem Fully wird dein Fahrrad aber wieder paar Gramm mehr  auf die Waage bringen, obwohl mein Kumpel ein Fully Scott hat mit exakt 10 Kilos, aber...kosten Punkt um 6000.Ich sage ihm zu Spass, "säge dein Oberrohr, steck in ins Hinten um Gewicht zu sparen und dann sehen wir, ob schneller bist als früher".

    Mein Sohn kam aus die Schule(1 Klasse) mit Diktatnoten(deutsch) bei 30 Wörter ein Fehler, wenn man von den Groß-Kleinschreibung bei Satzanfang absieht.
   Denke, dass seine Grammatik schon bald besser als meine ist


----------

